# Which camera and locator do you use and why?



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Well it's just about time to open up the wallet and make the plunge. I am planning to purchase a camera but I have little experience with one. I have to this point always subbed this out but now it's about time to get my own. I am considering the Seesnake compact system with battery and Scout. But I want to hear from you...what you use and what you like and dislike about it.
Many thanks.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I camera residential houses almost daily.

I run a Ridgid Sea Snake mini with 200.

I do a lot of isolation test to find breaks on cast and pvc, I punish my camera sometimes pushing test ball up lines or making difficult turns.

I use Ridgid cuz they are the best and durable camera on the market.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have MyTana, VuRite, and Ridgid.

MyTana - No more.

VuRite - Decent camera for the price. The lens is their weakest link. Their customer service is bar none the best in the industry. They need an integrated "small" monitor/digital recording option.

Ridgid - The MicroReel with the CA300 monitor recorder was almost the most incredible invention on the face of the Earth. Too bad they didn't put enough LED lights on it to find my keys in the dark, much less see anything inside a pipe larger than 2". The Mini See Snake is still the industry standard. It is about $1,200 higher than the VuRite but the time not spent being repaired makes it a wash. The real rip off with the mini is the proprietary cable connection that forces you to be sodomized by Ridgid when you by their monitor. It is obscenely overpriced and is the only reason other camera companies are still in business.

Locator - I have the Navitrack and the Scout. The Navitrack like the See Snake is the industry standard. The Scout receiver is weaker and getting accurate depth measurements is a little more tricky than on the Navitrack. The Scout is okay on shallow lines, not cast iron, not under a slab, and without too much other interference. Basically it is a piece of crap compared to the Navitrack and I refuse to use it.


----------

